
Add Reactions to GitHub Pull Requests - ankushio
https://github.com/blog/2119-pull-request-and-issue-reactions
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11262736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11262736).

